# RCL in Devils Lake



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Anybody know if this is a release tournament or a big blood bath on the prairie.Hoping for high winds and rain myself.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Not sure about the regs. The weather looks alright, hopefully!

I feel sorry for all the people who will be fishing for fun. The tourney pros can be real cut throat at times, or all the time for that matter. When there is money at stake, all morals and ethics get thrown out the window.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Should be made illegal can't sell fish so why should they be able to pimp out a few walleyes for cash.And all those stickers gotta go.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

As everything else in life, it is all about the MONEY!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

When we fish Sakakwea we just tell them to go **** themselves and run shadrapes and reef runners right by there lines when they are verticle jigging.... Man I love pissing them "PRO'S" off.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I agree with you Dosch, wonder how many fish are killed in week of prefishing. Drove by there today and the lake was loaded. One reason I think its so hypocritical to talk catch and release and then have back to back tournaments all season. I will stay away from the lake until this is over.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

RCL is normally a catch&release tournament.Any of you guys at the grahms island boat ramp ,after the PWT tourny there a few years back?There were dead walleyes floating around all over the place.I like the way the Montana goverors cup is run.They have boats scattered around the lake that measure your fish then imediately release them.Dead fish bring negative points to your score.If the fishing is good,multiple runs to the nearest tournament officials boat may be nessessesay(sp).Also,didnt the ledgislature ennact new guidelines for tournaments in ND?


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Why don't they give the walleyes to the Casino or the chamber. They could have a free will fish fry. Use the money from the fish fry for needy individuals or city improvements. I had heard a few years ago that supposely the Fort Totten Res netted fish all the time for the Casino. Is there any validity to this or just rumors?


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Very few Pros actually keep fish during the pre fish. The couple I got to prefish with didn't even bring a net along. Why you ask?? Well why attract attention to a certain spot by breaking out a net then not throwing the fish back in the water.

There are alot of "tailpipers" who look for people catching fish then move in right next to them. When $90,000 is at stake, you try to keep your best spots a secret.

In response to dead fish, I didn't see one the whole time I was there. Dead fish result in a penalty, so it is rare that the livewell is ever not running.

This year the water was extremely cold. I'm betting 75% made it out just fine.

And to clarify, I believe the word "pro" gets used a little to LOOSELY. Some of them guys have not a clue!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

"Pro" means they get paid for what they do, not necessarily they are the best or most ethical out there. If you have access to a camcorder or even a camera and can record them acting in an unethical manner, that is your best bet.
What would a sponsor think of actions like this? Especially on the 5 o'clock news...nationwide...? They would get their ticket punched mighty quick. Especially if you had your dialogue in there..

"well we caught another 25", we will release her and try for a nice fat 19" male. What the hell is that boat flying at us for? Trying to ram us? Oh, it is XXXXXXXX XXXXXXXXXX in the tournament. He sure moved in on us. I wonder what Stren/Trilene/etc./etc. thinks of THEIR fisherman acting so unethically.... yada yada yada."

If they are doing this, bust them. If it is a rumor from a friend of a neighbors brothers mother-in-laws cousin, it is probably just that.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

don't think the fish kill numbers were that high....more fish are killed each week by the non-tourney guys....


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I've fished with a few pros who were pretty cool. Booze hounds though.


----------

